# Santa Flew by...And a T-120 fell out!



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I got the T-120 all rigged and mostly ready for action over the last few days...Friday morning, I took it to the river by the house for the initial test.

This is hands down the most maneuverable 'yak I've been in. Combined with the rudder, one paddle stroke on each side will turn you 180 degrees. The 120 sits pretty high up in the water, should give a dry ride. Stability is also good, and it's no problem to stand up. This 'yak paddles easily, but doesn't have near the glide of the T-160. The 120's also a good bit slower, but I knew that going in, and for tight quarters "Combat" launching and fishing, the tradeoff is a good one. Underway, the mid-ship scuppers took on a little water, but some pool noodle pieces took care of that.

On the test-hop, I took one rod with one Mepp's Spinner, just to do a little casting and see how accessible the rod holders were gonna be. Turns out that I caught a very fiesty 12" Chain Pickerel (we call 'em Jackfish around here). He hit like a torpedo, and ran like hell, right into the side of the 'yak... The T-120 got it's name right then, "Combat Jack".

Here are some photos...










Rod holders and crate from the T-160 fit the 120 perfectly.










I took the center storage bag from the 160, and made something useful out of the rear hatch on the 120. This will hold snacks and snuff just fine.










The business portion...I bought this boat stripped, so I could mount everything where I wanted it. I like to "self fabricate" so I mounted the fish finder over the cup holder, on a piece of railroad trash that I cut and shaped to fit nicely..A bead of Goop all the way around ensures no leaks.










The cockpit view..










That piece of pool noodle Gooped into the Scotty raises a rod tip, and allows good clearance for the holder and fish finder.

Yet to be done, is the trolley, but other than that, C.J.'s ready.... :wink:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Perty rig! Maybe oneday!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Looks good*

Nice set up.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice RR... you are putting together a nice fleet... did you think about getting another Hobie?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

looks nice


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Congrats Rob! Looks like a really nice ride. Next year I am gonna get some SAM's and see if I can shoot one out as he flies over.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

RR would you mind filling me in on how you made those flushmount extensions.


----------



## fields7062 (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks like spray painted black PVC pipe !!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

dang man ho many kayaks you got now, you going to start your own plastic navy or what


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here ya go Rockstar...

If you would like extentions for your flush mounts, here's a DIY project that takes about 1/2 an hour with stuff you probably have laying around...

You'll need some 1-1/4" thin wall PVC, and some 1" pipe wrap.

Cut the pipe to lengths you want, and hacksaw away about 1/4 of the pipe, about 6-8" down, and bevel the edges with a grinder.



















Makes a nice, tight fit, that'll almost lift the 'yak...










Hit 'em with whatever old can of stopped up spray paint you have laying around, Goop the pipe wrap in place, and you're done...










There ya' go, courtesy of the SSC 'Yak Shop.


----------

